# Suggestions for external sound card for notebook



## jbjb (Jun 21, 2009)

I downloaded REW, got the CM-140 SPL meter and cables, and was ready to run REW on my notebook when I spotted the note about NOT using the mic-in jack on a notebook.

How do I know if the jack on my notebook (a Dell Inspiron 6400) is mic-in or line-in? The description in the Vista Mixer says "Microphone / Line In". It uses the SigmaTel HD Audio Codec.

Assuming I need an external sound card to plug into my notebook. What's a recommended one?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

jbjb said:


> The description in the Vista Mixer says "Microphone / Line In". It uses the SigmaTel HD Audio Codec.


Does it have a check box that alows you to select "line in"? if it does it may allow you to use it.


----------



## JC74 (Sep 20, 2008)

Hi,

I have an XPS M1710 with the same card (running XP not Vista) 
When you put a jack plug in the 'mic' socket you should get a pop-up asking if you want to use the mic or line-in :T

It works quite well but seems to roll a few dB off before 20Hz (see dashed line on attached)

The REW help file mentions a few makes/models of external card... I've just picked up a 'SB Live! 24bit' external sound card off ebay for a few pounds so I can see if its any better.


J


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

My old laptop had the Sigmatel drivers and it had a utility that let you select what each jack was (mid/line in), (line out, spdif, speaker), etc. I believe it was in the control panel or possibly it's own "Program Files" folder.

Good luck.


----------



## jbjb (Jun 21, 2009)

JC74 said:


> I have an XPS M1710 with the same card (running XP not Vista)
> When you put a jack plug in the 'mic' socket you should get a pop-up asking if you want to use the mic or line-in :T





Anthony said:


> My old laptop had the Sigmatel drivers and it had a utility that let you select what each jack was (mid/line in), (line out, spdif, speaker), etc. I believe it was in the control panel or possibly it's own "Program Files" folder.


You're right guys.

When I plugged the jack into the input, this popped up:










So if I select "line in" I'm good to go for REW? What the difference between that and "microphone"?


----------



## Maksim Vus (May 19, 2009)

jbjb said:


> So if I select "line in" I'm good to go for REW? What the difference between that and "microphone"?


difference only in "Low" or "Hi" sensitivity (Hi - for microphone). But it just "program" parameter.
next step - check level in RAW. If you chose "Line" but level in RAW is too Low, then you can try "microphone". And vice versa.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Yeah, you are good to go there.

Line in and microphone have different sensitivities and I believe different input impedances. Bruce can talk better about that than I can. The line out from the SPL meter or mixing board are better matched with a Line In input on a sound card. The end result is you get more dynamic range measured and better signal to noise. All this ends up as a better measurement in REW.

Good luck.


----------

